# Does anyone want to try one?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be very curious indeed. PM incoming. 

Grant


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I would be interested in trying one. I just ordered one.


----------



## SteveMMM (Feb 19, 2015)

Just ordered one from your website. I'll let you now what I think of it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

It's always neat to see what innovations you come up with, and nice to see you are keeping them coming. 

My first thought is that I'd think marking the leather and the plate separately might require a new WA technical committee ruling. Do you have a an example of a tab with separately marked tab leather and plate that has been ruled WA legal for barebow? Seems like the committee could roll either way on that one.

Also, the buckle placement seems like it would make setting the crawl awkward for crawls set from markings near the buckle. 

I'm looking forward to hearing what experienced BB shooters have to say about these new tabs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Once I go to the order confirmation it says my cart is empty?


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Warbow said:


> It's always neat to see what innovations you come up with, and nice to see you are keeping them coming.
> 
> My first thought is that I'd think marking the leather and the plate separately might require a new WA technical committee ruling. Do you have a an example of a tab with separately marked tab leather and plate that has been ruled WA legal for barebow? Seems like the committee could roll either way on that one.
> 
> ...


We can laser the marks on the Cordovan or the plate or both. The plate would be easier for us.

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

10 out of the 20 left. I know I said 15, but we have 20 and they are going fast. First 5 going out tomorrow. The rest will ship next week. I am leaving for the Arizona Cup and wont be home to laser the leather. Didn't expect all to go today. Sorry.

Matt


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Matt Zumbo said:


> We can laser the marks on the Cordovan or the plate or both. The plate would be easier for us.
> 
> Matt


Ah, that makes sense. Right now I guess prototyping via laser cutter means you can align the laser etching on the leather perfectly to the outline and screw holes of the tab because the laser can do both without moving the leather from the cutting bed.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Warbow said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Right now I guess prototyping via laser cutter means you can align the laser etching on the leather perfectly to the outline and screw holes of the tab because the laser can do both without moving the leather from the cutting bed.


We will be making dies to cut the leather. Dies cut the leather cleaner, but aligning the marks is more of a challenge. The laser burns the edge of the leather a little. We have a second model with a wider plate like the Venom II as well. We will probably make both.

Matt


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The wider plate makes more sense IMHO. This one might be hard to maintain position against the string with the plate so far away from the hook.
Just my thoughts.

Grant


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

grantmac said:


> The wider plate makes more sense IMHO. This one might be hard to maintain position against the string with the plate so far away from the hook.
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> Grant


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I would like to try one.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Now that looks brilliant!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

grantmac said:


> Once I go to the order confirmation it says my cart is empty?


==========
Hello
What=cha thinking :wink: [ Later


----------



## jtremolo (Feb 11, 2009)

PM sent. Would love to get one!


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> ==========
> Hello
> What=cha thinking :wink: [ Later


One other person said that happened to them as well. Not sure why. We are getting orders. Maybe a different browser would work. chrome or IE.

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Four remaining.

Go here

http://www.bma-online.com/venomhuntertab.html

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Must have been the right price. All gone. Total 22. Thank you. We are looking forward to your feedback. I will ship them the week after the AZ Cup.

Thank

Matt


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a quick thank you, just received mine in the mail and must say it's a nice bit of kit. Will post picks soon as I'm sure many would like to see how they compare in size and shape to other styles of tabs I have.

Already like the finger loops as compared to any other I've had because the others either use an elastic shock cord or in the case of the Black Widow I shoot most often a hook and loop closure, ie. velcro strip.

Admittingly this is the first Black Mamba I've owned so I may be inspired to pick up a split finger variant for when I break out the Oly rig. 

For those who may be unfamiliar the finger loops these are similar to a split finger tab I do own the W&W 360.

More to follow,

Thanks again, I think I know a well known and respected barebow shooter who might be able to put this through it's paces and give You an opinion.

Mine would be from a novice perspective, his from someone with a little bit more "street cred."


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

aaronpv2 said:


> Just a quick thank you, just received mine in the mail and must say it's a nice bit of kit. Will post picks soon as I'm sure many would like to see how they compare in size and shape to other styles of tabs I have.
> 
> Already like the finger loops as compared to any other I've had because the others either use an elastic shock cord or in the case of the Black Widow I shoot most often a hook and loop closure, ie. velcro strip.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

More tabs shipping tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.

Waiting on feedback.

Matt


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to try a left hand version. Thanks.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

How many layers?


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

erose said:


> How many layers?


Two


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Matthew, are there still any available le? I'd like to try the new version out! I have one of your prototypes!
PM me if there is an opportunity to try the new BMBBT! Thanks Matt
Liz Coombe
OOOPS, I'm a rightie!&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

lizard said:


> Matthew, are there still any available le? I'd like to try the new version out! I have one of your prototypes!
> PM me if there is an opportunity to try the new BMBBT! Thanks Matt
> Liz Coombe
> OOOPS, I'm a rightie!��


All the prototypes are gone. Sorry

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Any initial thought from the testers?


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Haven't received mine yet.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Haven't received mine yet.


We have a few we still have to send out. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Haven't received mine yet.


Likewise, but very curious to see how it does when it arrives.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been busy with school and I only have access to the laser that cuts the leather for the prototype on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Once we know the proper shape we will have dies made to cut the leather. The remaining 6 tabs waiting to go will be shipped at the end of the week. Sorry

Matt


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt Zumbo said:


> We have a few we still have to send out. Sorry for the delay.


Received it yesterday and it looks promising. Shooting it later today and will let you know.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You can ship mine without the face if you'd like. It's the plate and strap that are most innovative. 

Grant


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

grantmac said:


> You can ship mine without the face if you'd like. It's the plate and strap that are most innovative.
> 
> Grant


I really want your feed back on the size of the trim-to-fit face as well. The remainder will go out tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

The rest of the tabs shipped today.

Thank you for your help.

Matt


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks good, I would be interested.

I've been using the Bateman for the last few years and tried a few others with no success, the Bateman works for me as the stitches are perfectly spaced but the leather is too thin and need to use tape on my fingers, a Tab that I don't need tape would be ideal.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

steve morley said:


> Looks good, I would be interested.
> 
> I've been using the Bateman for the last few years and tried a few others with no success, the Bateman works for me as the stitches are perfectly spaced but the leather is too thin and need to use tape on my fingers, a Tab that I don't need tape would be ideal.


LOL. Steve, you can order the leather thickness to suit your needs. Personally, I prefer thin.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's some pic.s of the tab as compared to other popular tabs. At least the one's I own.


























The tab I have been most frequently using is the Black Widow, it's a size x-lrg.
I shot the Black Mamba untrimmed and the leather is very slick, I'll trim it soon and give a more in depth opinion at a later date.
I'll post pic.s of my hand with dimensions so others can get an idea how lrg, it is.
(to be continued)


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I shot it a little bit yesterday. It felt very comfortable in my hand and I really like the finger straps and adjustment and quality looks amazing. The only bad part is a big one IMO, it is very difficult to get thumb over to set the correct crawl on the string. IMO the palm plate is way too small and should be further out. I may use it for my hunting setup where I gap, but it's too difficult to use stringwalking. I can post some pictures if it helps.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I shot it a little bit yesterday. It felt very comfortable in my hand and I really like the finger straps and adjustment and quality looks amazing. The only bad part is a big one IMO, it is very difficult to get thumb over to set the correct crawl on the string. IMO the palm plate is way too small and should be further out. I may use it for my hunting setup where I gap, but it's too difficult to use stringwalking. I can post some pictures if it helps.


Yes, that would help.

We are thinking of this option.









And this option.









Matt


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Matt Zumbo said:


> Yes, that would help.
> 
> We are thinking of this option.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you may need to create a new innovation for the buckle/buckle placement. It's fine for under the chin anchors where it touches nothing, but potentially in the way for side of the face anchors and for a string walking crawl the way it's placed next to the graduations.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Warbow said:


> I'm thinking you may need to create a new innovation for the buckle/buckle placement. It's fine for under the chin anchors where it touches nothing, but potentially in the way for side of the face anchors and for a string walking crawl the way it's placed next to the graduations.


Thank you. I have been told that the buckle is not a problem because it is pretty low profile. I don't know. I don't shoot this style, that is why we sent out prototypes for people to test. We want it to work for shooters. We will make the adjustments that can if it ultimately works.

Matt


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt Zumbo said:


> Yes, that would help.
> 
> We are thinking of this option.
> 
> ...


The larger plate does look much better and may be interested to try.

Here is the problem that I am talking about. My thumb is not that flexible and can't actually get my finger nail on the string at the longer crawls. 









I make my own tabs and place stitching on the face to save time and also helps me align my hook. Looks strange, but works great.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Matt Zumbo said:


> Yes, that would help.
> 
> We are thinking of this option.
> 
> ...


You have the green one yet? I would love to try one. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Got it today!
Definitely not stingy on leather for either quality or quantity.

I'm having a hard time transferring the crawl from the tab to the string. I might need to set the crawl then completely reposition the tab. I'm hesitant to trim it down since my technique could change with it.

Thoughts:
I would recommend smoother edges, especially the top. If the plate gets larger I'd move the strap towards the back so that the marked edge is closer to the string. I'd also try to get the top strap closer to the edge so the tab sits lower in the hand.

Grant


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

Matt,
Sorry to be so long commenting but I had foot surgery and have been confined to the couch. 
I was able to shoot the tab yesterday. I was very impressed with the workmanship and the quality of the materials.
My intent was to start the trimming process as I don't need that much tab. My testing was cut short as I noticed that the metal plate was making contact with my face. Hard headed as I am, I continued shooting and was well impressed the tab, but when I shaved this morning I saw that the plate had made a small cut on my cheekbone. I shoot a high anchor with the base knuckle of my index finger on the top rear of my cheekbone. With a proper release, the metal plate slices across the skin lightly. I haven't thought about a solution enough yet to offer any suggestions,, but wanted to let you know.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Some thoughts. 
To begin: great start, excellent way to beta test and outstanding materials and workmanship (as expected).

1. I would like the larger (black one of the alternates) plate as I would like the tab to sit a little deeper in my hand and I believe it would be easier to index without thumb aerobics.
2. I prefer to have my index finger free for various reasons, so would prefer an option for middle and ring finger strap setup. This is how I wear my original venom.
3. Leather is ample, but with the larger plate and sitting a little deeper in the hand would not be excessive.
4. Extra screws in the larger plate (as shown) would keep the layers more stable if someone went to 3+ layers.
5. If the second version of the green plate (with the plate farther in) has rivets in the leather I would not be so fond of it. One of the things I think is brilliant about this design is the ability to change faces and keep the rest. If one wanted a hair face or lower cost leather face all options are possible, as is adding layers for finger protection at higher weights. I originally had an aae tab set up for 3 under in essentially the configuration aae is now offering their three under tab, for this very reason. So the black plated tab captures the same idea with a better strap, and the etching.
6. I would drop the marks on the leather. I don't find they add anything in addition to the etching on the plate.

Excellent start and look forward to seeing how it progresses.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

This is what I've come up with thus far:







Seems to work alright. The pen isn't 100% permanent but I was going to run some stitches along that piece once I figure out the spacing I like. The benefit is that it doesn't need to be redone when you change the face.

Grant


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the feedback. I will get back to the PM's soon. School is a priority.

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

gitnbetr said:


> Matt,
> Sorry to be so long commenting but I had foot surgery and have been confined to the couch.
> I was able to shoot the tab yesterday. I was very impressed with the workmanship and the quality of the materials.
> My intent was to start the trimming process as I don't need that much tab. My testing was cut short as I noticed that the metal plate was making contact with my face. Hard headed as I am, I continued shooting and was well impressed the tab, but when I shaved this morning I saw that the plate had made a small cut on my cheekbone. I shoot a high anchor with the base knuckle of my index finger on the top rear of my cheekbone. With a proper release, the metal plate slices across the skin lightly. I haven't thought about a solution enough yet to offer any suggestions,, but wanted to let you know.


Thank you for the feedback. I am thinking that the cut on your face is from the webbing. When we cut the strap with a heat knife it can make sharp corners on the webbing. We are working on a number of new designs, and we have re-worked the buckle setup and implemented some of the suggestions. Here are couple examples.

A single finger version with a lower profile buckle.


















A two finger model that captures the middle two fingers. Lowers the buckle even more and moves the strap and plate lower as well.

















I think we are going to offer a thin plate, a larger plate, and a rivited leather model in each version. We have 7 different versions with the new buckle setup. Single and double finger strap variations.

Pictures to follow soon.

Matt


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Matt,

You need the stitch line/markings further away from the buckle or you are stuck in the same issue of being unable to transfer the crawl from the tab to the string.
Take the original plate and add 5mm to the marked side with no other changes.

Grant


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

grantmac said:


> Matt,
> 
> You need the stitch line/markings further away from the buckle or you are stuck in the same issue of being unable to transfer the crawl from the tab to the string.
> Take the original plate and add 5mm to the marked side with no other changes.
> ...


So make the plate 5MM wider to the front? No marks on the cordovan?

Matt


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Matt Zumbo said:


> So make the plate 5MM wider to the front? No marks on the cordovan?
> 
> Matt


Take the green one you sent out and do nothing but add 5mm to the front and most people will be able to reference the crawl just fine. Maybe round the edges a little more.

Grant


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

grantmac said:


> Take the green one you sent out and do nothing but add 5mm to the front and most people will be able to reference the crawl just fine. Maybe round the edges a little more.
> 
> Grant


5MM wider to the front of the plate. Two versions. Two finger or one finger strap option on both versions by moving the anchor of the strap. Lower profile buckle. All part replaceable and the ability to add layers of leather.









































These tabs have many of the suggestions sent to us. We are still waiting for feedback from everyone that has received a sample. Hopefully we will have a tab on the market and to Lancaster in a couple of months.

Thank you for the help.

Matt


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt Zumbo said:


> 5MM wider to the front of the plate. Two versions. Two finger or one finger strap option on both versions by moving the anchor of the strap. Lower profile buckle. All part replaceable and the ability to add layers of leather.
> 
> View attachment 4261913
> 
> ...


That looks perfect. I want one. Nice work.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> That looks perfect. I want one. Nice work.


Thank you. Soon

Matt


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

This could be the tab that finally has me ditch my Cav Elite I think.

Grant


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

grantmac said:


> This could be the tab that finally has me ditch my Cav Elite I think.
> 
> Grant


Cool. Trying to get it right.

Matt


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Our final product is ready.

Black Mamba archery T-1 and T-2

With all the changes that were suggested to us the price to produces had changed, so the price we originally estimated has changed. $49.99

















Matt


----------

